# can too much H20  lead to any problems?



## ti6ko (Jan 17, 2009)

can drinking too much water can lead to any problems? i heard smething like hyper hydratation, i am now currently drinking 3-4 bottels daily(2liters) :\ is this too much ?!?


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 17, 2009)

No, if anything that's too little.

You would literally vomit up water before being able to kill yourself with it.  The only case I've heard of recently is the "Wee for the Wii" contest where a woman died from funneling gallons of water into herself.

It would take something retarded like that for water to hurt you.


----------



## ti6ko (Jan 17, 2009)

Water Intoxication & Hyponatremia -here are some problems about drinking too much water and i definitely will reduce the amount of water that i drink


----------



## Skib (Jan 17, 2009)

ti6ko said:


> can drinking too much water can lead to any problems?



the only problem i've encountered is frequent urination which is just annoying





danzik17 said:


> No, if anything that's too little.



to say 6-8L a day is too little is a bit of a stretch i think... i agree most ppl probably don't drink enough water on a daily basis but 3-4 2L bottles i would think is adequate...


----------



## Hench (Jan 17, 2009)

Skib said:


> the only problem i've encountered is frequent urination which is just annoying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think danzik did the same thing as me the first time I read it. I thought it meant 2L total, not 3-4 2L bottles. Whatever the case I agree, 6-8L a day is certainly adequate.


----------



## Skib (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah 2L def isn't enough


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't worry until you get up into the Gallons range!  

Radio show pulled after woman's death - USATODAY.com


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 17, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> I think danzik did the same thing as me the first time I read it. I thought it meant 2L total, not 3-4 2L bottles. Whatever the case I agree, 6-8L a day is certainly adequate.



True enough.  I assumed he meant the generic .5L bottles like Poland Spring, Acadia, etc.  If he meant 4x 2L bottles, then I would ask how he finds the time to do anything but stand in the bathroom and pee.


----------



## Skib (Jan 17, 2009)

Water intoxication - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Water intoxication (also known as hyperhydration or water poisoning) is a potentially fatal disturbance in brain functions that results when the normal balance of electrolytes in the body is pushed outside of safe limits by over-consumption of water.[1] Normal, healthy (both physically and nutritionally) individuals have little to worry about accidentally consuming too much water. Nearly all deaths related to water intoxication in normal individuals have resulted either from water drinking contests, in which individuals attempt to consume more than 10 liters (2.2 imp gal; 2.6 U.S. gal) of water over the course of just a few minutes, or long bouts of intensive exercise during which electrolytes are not properly replenished, yet massive amounts of fluid are still consumed."


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 17, 2009)

at boot camp they told us to drink a full canteen each wakeful hour

thats around 18 hours a day

a canteen is 32 oz..

4 gallons
certainly an absurd guideline

i approached it on several occasions
without any real problems
aside from getting murdered for requesting to piss constantly...


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 17, 2009)

currently i drink no less than 4 bottles a day of pure water

16.9 oz

70oz of water

this is not including 
the 20 oz pre workout shake
the 20 oz post workout shake
or the water in protein shakes

im sure there are days i approach 2 gallons (probably never 2 full gallons)
but a normal day is in the 1 gallon range


----------



## thorough (Jan 18, 2009)

i recently pissed myself after drinking way too much water. i would call that a problem. i wasnt even drunk. since then ive eased up. i feel like my body tells me when i need more water and then i chug some. not close to bedtime though. ive never drank alot of water but ive got way better since i started training.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 18, 2009)

thorough....


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 19, 2009)

thorough said:


> i recently pissed myself after drinking way too much water. i would call that a problem. i wasnt even drunk. since then ive eased up. i feel like my body tells me when i need more water and then i chug some. not close to bedtime though. ive never drank alot of water but ive got way better since i started training.



TMI sir, TMI.


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 19, 2009)

uhh ya well then lol can not say i have had that problem


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 19, 2009)

i havnt pissed myself in at least 10 years...


----------



## Irons (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, death. 

I drink a little over a gallon a day.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 19, 2009)

i drink exactly 1 ml below the death standard...

i live on the edge


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2009)

Theres water in many things, so if youre already drinking more than water than the average person, Id say youd be fine.

Then again, it matters how much sodium youre taking in too...


----------



## -E- (Jan 22, 2009)

Woman in water-drinking contest dies - Life- msnbc.com







well i guess that  answers that question


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah good job dude...

merk posted that story like 4 days ago...


----------



## joshbenford (Jan 23, 2009)

I say you could probablly drink even more water.  I am currently drinking around 4-5 liters a day.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 23, 2009)

Your not gonna die if you are sipping drinking water like a normal person. The populations who die of hyponatremia include amphetamine users and marathon runners (they sweat out water and Na then rehydrate by drinking plain old water without replacing electrolytes which leads to the hypoNa and you guys know the rest) and that lady that chugged a ridiculous amount of water all at once.

A normal person with healthy kidneys (and no pathologies present) who isn't chugging liters at a time but drinking steadily throughout the day is not going to die from 'water intoxication.'


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Jan 23, 2009)

My dad used to have headaches every day, he would always complain about them.

 He drank a shit ton of water.

Then one day he saw on the news that someone died because they would drink so much water that it started seeping into their brain (or something like that, i dont really know the story.). After that he decided to stop drinking so much water, and he stopped getting headaches.


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jan 23, 2009)

You can drink too much water, frankly you can consume too much of almost anything... What you are drinking is not probably going to pose any issues.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> i drink exactly 1 ml below the death standard...
> 
> i live on the edge




You must love that adrenaline rush


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 24, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You must love that adrenaline rush





what can i say...
im a thrill seeker


----------



## Quoi (Jan 28, 2009)

Two liters is way to little for most people and don't worry about drinking too much, only if you drink more than two gallons a day! Seriously don't worry! Just have the bathroom door open and ready!


----------



## tallcall (Feb 1, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> i drink exactly 1 ml below the death standard...
> 
> i live on the edge



1 ml...pussy. I drink to .05 ml below the death standard. I stare death in the face!


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 1, 2009)

idk if i could keep up man...

my eyes are yellow as it is


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Feb 1, 2009)

when we were younger we paied my friend to drink a gallon of water in 5 min... he was drunk and puking lol


----------



## leg_press (Feb 1, 2009)

There was a show on british tv last year that said 2/3 of that 2ltrs of water in ur diet is from the food you eat, so you only need 1/3 from fluid. I drink about 3 ltrs of water a day whenever I drink 4 to 5 litres I wake up the next morning with a sore throat


----------

